# Breaking News: Kiki Out As Nuggets Gm!!



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

bring on kiki!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News:kiki Out As Nuggets Gm!!*



> Kiki Vandeweghe won't be the one fixing the Denver Nuggets this summer. Team owner Stan Kroenke said Friday that he's not going to extend his general manager's contract.
> 
> Vandeweghe reshaped the Nuggets and returned them to respectability after taking over as GM on Aug. 9, 2001, but speculation about his future ran rampant all season as Kroenke stayed silent regarding an extension.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2435011

Please fire Zeke and give Kiki a chance.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

kiki's plan was cut salary ...be bad(and draft melo) and fleece scott layden.

i dont know i'd call the man who drafted skita a savior.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Kiki >>> Zeke

Think about it. Kiki way overpaid Kenyon Martin - who'd had some stellar seasons for the Nets, but got injured. Zeke way way way overpaid Jerome James - who had one good playoff series, and never gave a damn. No question...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> kiki's plan was cut salary ...be bad(and draft melo) and fleece scott layden.
> 
> i dont know i'd call the man who drafted skita a savior.


At this point we have to try GM's until we get it right. Zeke is one of the worst I've ever seen in professional sports..he should have been fired a long time ago.


----------



## MVP_23 (Jan 29, 2006)

what about Dr. J is he styll available for GM position?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> kiki's plan was cut salary ...be bad(and draft melo) and fleece scott layden.
> 
> i dont know i'd call the man who drafted skita a savior.




i was thinking the same thing.......

i mean if detroit would have taken melo, nuggets probably wouldve drafted DARKO!!!........then drafting julius hodge(still early), skita as you said,...over paying for kenyon martin, paying earl watson starters money and then have him come off the bench behind andre miller and earl boykins...the man isnt a genious either know what im saying


i wish we would've got colangelo when he was available to entertain offers


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

FIRE ZEKE, BRING BACK KIKI PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!! i remember kiki vandeweghe from when he played with us from 89-92, he did brilliantly for us


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Both GM's ****ing suck. Kiki drafted Nikolai Tskitishvili and gave Martin, a player who the majority of people knew would not be able to thrive without Kidd, a max contract. Besides, he's not the one that turned around the Nuggets, George Karl is. If he's giving Kenyon Martion a max contract with Denver money, I would hate to see some of the ****ty aquisitions he'd make with New York money. No thank you.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kitty said:


> At this point we have to try GM's until we get it right. Zeke is one of the worst I've ever seen in professional sports..he should have been fired a long time ago.


actually kitty that is the exact wrong answer.

fire one GM in the middle of his plans to hire another with another plan will only put a franchise back to square one. besides what is kiki really going to do , slash salary ...for what ? the last time he had cap space he choose andre miller over gilbert arenas ....if these are the kind of decisions he will make i'm sorry he doesn't need cap space. the knicks have some young talent who are making good money , so what can kiki really do get rid of them for some new talent in a couple of years? most likely he will ride it out anyway.

what wins is continuity , chemistry and making the right decisions , kiki has not really shown he is capable of that ...if he did he wouldn't be unemployed at the moment.

zeke's plan is one i actually agree with , get as much talent as possible and then make moves to fit your team ,


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Problem with all this talent is that they are not meshing. I am not a " zeke hater" like the majority of the board but why not bring in Kiki as a consultant?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

You guys continue to support the worst GM in sports history if you want to. The day he gets fired would make me a lot happier. He is the Puffy of Sports, everything he touches collapes and dies.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch zeke's plan is one i actually agree with said:


> Da Grinch fire one GM in the middle of his plans to hire another with another plan will only put a franchise back to square one.[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> > We been waiting for Zeke's plan for how long now? ::checks watch and calendar:: How many of his so called "great moves" were suppose to gain us respectability? I'll be sitting at a forum near you waiting for that plan to finally take shape....:wait: Oh wait, I know what the plan is, to help every other team in the league clear cap space and build a playoff calibor team instead of his own. See Suns, Bulls, Orlando.....
> ...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

he fired cheaney because thats what new gm's do they hire their own guy 
wilkens was a mistake , plain and simple .
williams was an interim coach 

lb in my mind was also a mistake but if i had druthers i would keep him for continuity sake at this point and what i mean by that look no further than his apparent prize pupil jamal crawford, who in his 6 year career has never had the same coach for 2 full seasons except his 1st 2 in which he tore his acl and missed 58 games so he really didn't get much of 1/1/3 with him to help him with his game.

players dont advance themselves to where they should be when they have to learn a whole new set of rules, plays and players year after year. which is the problem with most bad teams ....the revolving door.

to be a winning team you have to at least act like one, and the continual moving of everything is not going to get it done , imo the way to go at the moment is to keep most of the team, keep zeke , keep lb despite we both know i dont like him much , trade the trade assets (mo t, jalen and francis and possibly the picks if need be) and add to the team defense and chemistry by adding overpaid but needed parts to the team, an interior defender , and a good perimeter defender.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> actually kitty that is the exact wrong answer.
> 
> fire one GM in the middle of his plans to hire another with another plan will only put a franchise back to square one. besides what is kiki really going to do , slash salary ...for what ? the last time he had cap space he choose andre miller over gilbert arenas ....if these are the kind of decisions he will make i'm sorry he doesn't need cap space. the knicks have some young talent who are making good money , so what can kiki really do get rid of them for some new talent in a couple of years? most likely he will ride it out anyway.
> 
> ...



Problem is, we are 60 mil over the cap. 

I really dont know what zeke is trying to do. first he says he goes head over heels to GET steve, and now he wants to trade him for KG?

And, now, he is using frye as trade bait, one of the best players on the knicks to get, JO, another bigt contract player who is VERY injury prone? 

Now, after one season, he is driving LB crazy with all these trades.

This team has alot of talent, but not any chemistry. You dont need a Great player like KG, or JO, to win, i'd rather have chemistry. Look at the hornets. They use paul, as their star player, and thats the only decent player they have, and look at what they did this season. they dont even have a decent coach.

The knicks, have a star in marbury who cant do squat for us anynore, a great center, a shooter and underrated defender in q, and a shooter in crawford. What does that equal? 20 sumthin wins.


See that just shows how much chemistry other teams have out there and are doing well working as a team. thats exactly what the knicks need. We need to get rid of all our negative attitude players, and bring in one playmaker. 


now kiki, brought the denver nuggets to the playoffs, drafted melo, and made him the star of their team. The knicks need to make channing frye their leading role player and see what he can do. for now, i would like to see what zeke can do over the offseason, if he doesnt impact, then you definately need to bring kiki to NY.....


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> a shooter and underrated defender in q


A shooter....yeah just cause he shots dosnt mean he makes many. :rocket:


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I view the Nuggets the same way as I view the Knicks later 1990's teams. They were good enough to make the playoffs and make a little bit of noise but weren't really built to win it all. They had some young players but for the most part there weren't enough of them that would come to fruition and lead the team to the playoffs. There was too much salary there to make any significant improvements through free agency and not enough sacrificial talent to obtain a piece that would take them to the next level. They have their own Allan Houston type of scenario in Martin where they have a player with knee problems and a max contract who will never produce like they were expecting him to. In addition, the core of both teams was/is too old to be able to improve to the point where one of them would be the franchise player. Thomas isn't the answer as general manager but Vandeweghe seems rather mediocre. I'd rather look elsewhere.


----------

